# Best Bank in Cyprus



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey guys

I am moving to Cyprus in couple of months and was wondering if it is possible to set up a Cyprus bank account while still here in UK? I know that the Bank of Cyprus has a branch in London. Does anyone has experience with this? Do you know what the requirements are for opening a bank account in Cyprus? I am not sure how big the bank network in Cyprus is and what would be the best bank to join? :confused2:

Your help is much appreciated!

Lu


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Lucia83 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am moving to Cyprus in couple of months and was wondering if it is possible to set up a Cyprus bank account while still here in UK? I know that the Bank of Cyprus has a branch in London. Does anyone has experience with this? Do you know what the requirements are for opening a bank account in Cyprus? I am not sure how big the bank network in Cyprus is and what would be the best bank to join? :confused2:
> 
> ...


Bank of Cyprus in UK is not a real branch so you cant open an account in UK. You need to open it when you are in Cyprus. You need an ID and a utilitybill to prove your address in UK. You cant open it from UK.

Anders


----------



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Bank of Cyprus in UK is not a real branch so you cant open an account in UK. You need to open it when you are in Cyprus. You need an ID and a utilitybill to prove your address in UK. You cant open it from UK.
> 
> Anders


Thanks for the advice.:clap2:

Is ID and tenancy contract sufficient to open the bank account in Cyprus? I presume we won't have utility bills for at least a month and can't work without a cypriot bank account!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2012)

Lucia83 said:


> Thanks for the advice.:clap2:
> 
> Is ID and tenancy contract sufficient to open the bank account in Cyprus? I presume we won't have utility bills for at least a month and can't work without a cypriot bank account!


If you mean from Cyprus a tenancy contract is ofc ok. I meant that you can open a Cyprus account with your ID and a UK utility bill.

ANders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes if you have a tenancy or sales contract it as well as your passport it is all you need to open an account here.


----------



## kim1967 (Feb 26, 2012)

Lucia83 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I am moving to Cyprus in couple of months and was wondering if it is possible to set up a Cyprus bank account while still here in UK? I know that the Bank of Cyprus has a branch in London. Does anyone has experience with this? Do you know what the requirements are for opening a bank account in Cyprus? I am not sure how big the bank network in Cyprus is and what would be the best bank to join? :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi
My lawyer in cyprus sorted mine out whilst I was in the UK. Free of charge too


----------

